# Shrimp Supplies



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello Gta Shirmpers
After years in shrimp hobby,we decide to open an online shop to supply what you need for your shrimps. We guarantee to sell good products with the best price in Canada.

*Regular Shrimp Net*:15$
_High quality net made from carbon fibre,stainless stell,wood and good net material. We have experienced many shrimp death due to the net which made from metal after a while using. To protect your shrimps from metal rust,we design this model and choose all the best materials.
Net Length : 25cm x 2 
Basket Depth : 3.5cm 
Basket Diameter : 4.5cm_





_*LIAN FULVIC ACID+(50ml)*_ : 23$ (last for 1+ year) 


*SHRIMP BASKET *: 9$ 
I think most of people here already know that berried shrimp die so easily during egg time. Especially expensive shrimps like taiwanbees or pintos. Also external factors that affect like mosquito spray will destroy tank's environment will make them molt and throw all the eggs out. I have had this problem several times and I know it hurts like hell when you see nearly a hundred eggs those are gonna hatch and hundred of twb,pinto,.. being thrown out or still stay in a dead mommy shrimp. There's a solution for this problem. Just use a razor and patiently take the eggs out and place them in this basket then place them in front of outflow pipe. Eggs will hatch after days or weeks. 
Shrimp basket is also used as a feeding dish. Messy food like snow flake,barley,... will make your tank looks really messy and waste food becomes toxic (nh3,no2,..) if you don't take it out after several hours. Shrimp basket will solve this problem,you can easily take the basket out and wash it to throw the waste food as well as shrimp waste because shrimps can eat and poo at a same time. Keep your tank clean and healthy
When shrimp basket turns brown because you place them in tank for a long time under intensive light,just take it out and soak it with water and vinegar until it turns white again. There are some baskets in the market now are made from bad materials,they will rust after months if you place them in tank and forget to take out,rusted metal will make your shrimp die. We use good materials to produce this product,stainless steel will not rust and cause shrimp death.
1 basket/tank is recommended.


* LIAN BREEDING BALLS * : 20 cents/ball (minimum 20balls ) ,for whole bag please pm for more detail



For retail price please do not hestitate to contact us 
Contact information :
_Email_ : [email protected]
[email protected]
_Phone,Viber_ : +1 (647) 631 1789
_Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/joe.le.77?hc_location=ufi


----------

